# Händling Prg. 1 Achsen Steuerung



## spsgucker (9 Mai 2011)

*ACK*Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe eine 1achsige Simodrive-Einheit U611, mit der ich Positionen anfahren möchte, die in HMI-Panel OP77a eingeben werden , hier die Hardware

Simodrive U611 mit Profibus Modul
HMI OP 77 A 
CPU 314 -2 DP

Wo kann man Beispieldateien runterladen bzw. anschauen.:TOOL:

Kann mir jemand helfen? 

Mache das zum ersten Mal.


----------



## IBFS (9 Mai 2011)

Mit der TOOLBOX:  http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/45510964

der REST mittels Suche 611 im Forum hier

Gruß

Frank


----------



## spsgucker (17 Juni 2011)

*1 Achsen Händling Programmierung*

Hallo,
folgende Hardware steht zur Verfügung:

Siemens CPU 314 2DP mit Profibus
Simodrive U 611 mit Profibus
OP 77A Panel mit Profibus

zum Antrieb einer Linearachse wird von mir ein Händling Programm erwartet.
Leider habe ich von der Programmierung Antriebstechnik wenig Ahnung
Unsere Applikation ist eigentlich sehr einfach, jedoch kann ich keine Beispiele bzw. entsprechendes nicht finden:

Und zwar soll die Achse einfach zwischen zwei Positionen hin- und herfahren und Teile aufnehmen und entnehmen. Optional soll die Achse vor dem Teil entnehmen auf eine Warteposition fahren. Jetzt kommt der Knackpunkt: Die anzufahrenden Positionen, sowie die Geschwindigkeiten sollen über das HMI OP77a bedienbar sein. Alle Komponenten sind mit Profibus Schnittstelle ausgerüstet. 

Meine Frage also: gibt es Software von Siemens bzw Beispiele damit ich mir ein Bild machen kann was auf mir zukommt.


----------



## Verpolt (17 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/45510964


----------



## spsgucker (22 Juni 2011)

*Händling Programmierung 1 Achse*

Hallo liebe SPS USER ,

zum Antrieb einer Linearachse wird von mir ein Händling Programm erwartet.
Leider habe ich von der Programmierung Antriebstechnik wenig Ahnung
Unsere Applikation ist eigentlich sehr einfach, jedoch kann ich keine Beispiele bzw. entsprechende Testsoftware  finden:

Und zwar soll die Achse einfach zwischen zwei Positionen hin- und herfahren und Teile aufnehmen und entnehmen. Optional soll die Achse vor dem Teil entnehmen auf eine Warteposition fahren. Jetzt kommt der Knackpunkt: Die anzufahrenden Positionen, sowie die Geschwindigkeiten sollen über das HMI OP77a bedienbar sein. Alle Komponenten sind mit Profibus Schnittstelle ausgerüstet. 

Meine Frage also: gibt es Software von Siemens ( Easy Motion Control oder Drive ES Simatic) bzw Beispiele ( Projekte oder Videoanleitungen ) damit ich mir ein Bild machen kann was auf mir zukommt.

folgende Hardware steht zur Verfügung:

Siemens CPU 314 2DP mit Profibus
Simodrive U 611 mit Profibus
OP 77A Panel mit Profibus

Vielen Dank im voraus,


----------



## xvitali (22 Juni 2011)

Den Baustein FB83 von Siemens laden. Die Anleitung ist mit dabei.


----------



## IBFS (23 Juni 2011)

spsgucker schrieb:


> Hallo liebe SPS USER ,
> 
> zum Antrieb einer Linearachse wird von mir ein Händling Programm erwartet.
> Leider habe ich von der Programmierung Antriebstechnik wenig Ahnung
> ...




3 MAL FAST DIE GLEICHE FRAGE ... SAG MAL GEHTS NOCH?


http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=338313&postcount=1

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=330845&postcount=1

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=330594&postcount=1

Es wäre wahrlich schlauer deine alten Threads zu verwenden, als
ständig Neue aufzumachen oder findest du die nicht mehr?

http://www.sps-forum.de/search.php?searchid=4957884

Frank


----------



## offliner (24 Juni 2011)

Der 611U kann, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, von Haus aus mit Verfahrsätzen umgehen. Hier zu erklären, wie das funktioniert, sprengt aber glaube ich den Rahmen. Ich glaube auch, wenn man gar keine Erfahrung mit dem Thema hat, helfen auch die Handbücher nicht sehr viel weiter. 

Hier findest Du zumindest die 611U Toolbox (S7 Bausteine), evtl. hilft das ja:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/29055038

Version hab ich nicht gechecked, evtl. gibt´s was Neueres...


----------



## IBFS (24 Juni 2011)

offliner schrieb:


> Hier findest Du zumindest die 611U Toolbox (S7 Bausteine), evtl. hilft das ja:
> 
> http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/29055038
> 
> Version hab ich nicht gechecked, evtl. gibt´s was Neueres...



Diese Links hat der Fragesteller schon längst. Leider Leider prallen bisher
alle Hilfestellungen an ihm ab. Das PDF-Dukument zum FB83 in der TOOL-BOX
(ich hatte seinerzeit vorher auch keine Ahnung) war der seehr hilfreich.
Aber etwas Eingeninitiative ist schon nötig.

Frank


----------



## Boxy (24 Juni 2011)

offliner schrieb:


> Der 611U kann, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, von Haus aus mit Verfahrsätzen umgehen. Hier zu erklären, wie das funktioniert, sprengt aber glaube ich den Rahmen. Ich glaube auch, wenn man gar keine Erfahrung mit dem Thema hat, helfen auch die Handbücher nicht sehr viel weiter.
> 
> Hier findest Du zumindest die 611U Toolbox (S7 Bausteine), evtl. hilft das ja:
> 
> ...



Ja die 611U kann von Haus aus mit versch. Programmen und somit Sätzen umgehen.
Somit kann man da schön in abhängigkeit der Position eine anderes Programm aufrufen und anstarten.

Oder man schaut halt, wie man die 611U also Pos-Achse wie ne PLC Achse nutzt ...


----------



## spsgucker (24 Juni 2011)

*Simodrive U611 mit FB83 steuern*

*Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe ein Simodrive 611u mit Servomotor(1fk7042). Ich muss dieses System über Profibus mit S7-300 kontrolieren. Ich habe FB83 und die andere UDTs usw. Aber ich weiss nicht wie ich das machen soll... Muss ich alle Parametern in UDT300009 schreiben oder in den OP1 .Welche Befehle muss ich eingeben damit sich der Motor dreht.*

*Als ich SPS und Simodrive eingeschaltet habe, hatte ich kein Fehler aber der Motor dreht sich leider nicht...

Was soll ich machen? *

folgende Hardware steht zur Verfügung:

Siemens CPU 314 2DP mit Profibus
Simodrive U 611 mit Profibus
OP 77A Panel mit Profibus

Vielen Dank im voraus. 


​


----------



## Ralle (24 Juni 2011)

So, es langt nun ein wenig, ich habe deine ganzen Threads zum selben Thema mal zusammengelegt. 

Du solltest nicht X Threads zum gleichen Thema eröffnen, das bringt nichts. Bleib bei dem einen Thread, beschäftige dich mit den Unterlagen und stelle dann konkrete Fragen, so dass man auch eine vernünftige Antwort geben kann. Deine Fragestellung ist viel zu allgemein, wer soll das in halbwegs vertretbarer Zeit beantworten, da kann man einige Unterrichtsstunden mit füllen. Das klingt wie im Fliegerforum, "Ich will fliegen, wie mache ich das!" Wer soll dir das in ein paar Sätzen erklären?

PS: Du kannst gerne den nun an erster Stelle stehenden Beitrag von dir editieren und mit den richtigen Infos bestücken.


----------



## offliner (24 Juni 2011)

Bei totaler Ahnungslosigkeit ein Antriebssystem ans Laufen zu bekommen halte ich für mutig. Den Antrieb selbst mit Simocom in Betrieb zu nehmen ist leicht. Die Programmierung ist dann schon was anderes, zumindest, wenn man verstehen will, was man tut. Ich nutze die fertigen Siemens Bausteine fast nie, da ich diese zu überladen finde, was es dem Anfänger nicht unbedingt leichter macht.


----------

